# Sigma Bike-Marathon Neustadt a.d.W. 2012



## martinos (16. Mai 2012)

Jungs und Mädels, 

wer ist dabei?

http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/

Ich starte auf der Mitteldistanz und freu mich schon auf ein paar Tage Urlaub in der Pfalz!

Grüße, Martinos


----------



## alex80 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich auch, aber wieder auf der Langdistanz.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (16. Mai 2012)

habe Freigang bekommen  auf dem Weg zur Anmeldung Mittelstrecke weil IDRT-Teammeisterschaft


----------



## TIGERBEAT (16. Mai 2012)

Auch Mitteldistanz


----------



## zoli325 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo, bin auch dieses Jahr wieder dabei, Langstrecke wie immer


----------



## laterra (20. Mai 2012)

Ich überlege mich für die Mitteldistanz anzumelden.

Frage an die, die schon mal mitgefahren sind:
Wie siehts denn fahrtechnisch aus? Max. S1 oder auch mal bißchen was schwierigeres?


----------



## ulilaun (20. Mai 2012)

laterra schrieb:


> Ich überlege mich für die Mitteldistanz anzumelden.
> 
> Frage an die, die schon mal mitgefahren sind:
> Wie siehts denn fahrtechnisch aus? Max. S1 oder auch mal bißchen was schwierigeres?



Neustadt dürfte wohl zu den schwierigsten Marathons in Deutschland zählen.
An der Wolfsburg ist es definitiv S2.


----------



## martinos (20. Mai 2012)

ulilaun schrieb:


> Neustadt dürfte wohl zu den schwierigsten Marathons in Deutschland zählen.
> An der Wolfsburg ist es definitiv S2.


 
Das sind aber nur ein paar Meter S2, die schieben auch viele runter. Das Stück kommt aber recht am Schluß, vielleicht kannst das mal vorher fahren.

Dann gibts noch ein steileres Stück, dürfte zwischen KM 10 und 15 sein, das ist S1-S2. Aber dort ist so viel Stau (außer du fährst ganz vorne mit), dass du eh schieben oder die Leute auf die Seite brüllen musst!

Wenn du S1 runterkommst und auch mit kurzem Schieben kein Problem hast (was 90% der Teilnehmer dort an diversen Stellen machen), dann unbedingt anmelden. Es lohnt sich, der Marathon ist klasse!


----------



## laterra (20. Mai 2012)

Cool. Ich hätte eher ein Problem damit stundenlang nur auf ner Forstautobahn rumzuschrubben. So ein paar technische Teile lockern die ganze Sache hübsch auf.


----------



## martinos (21. Mai 2012)

laterra schrieb:


> Cool. Ich hätte eher ein Problem damit stundenlang nur auf ner Forstautobahn rumzuschrubben. So ein paar technische Teile lockern die ganze Sache hübsch auf.


 
Na, dann bist du in Neustadt genau richtig.  Da gibts viele nette Sachen: kleine Stufen, Spitzkehren, technische Abfahrten, technische Trails bergauf, ....

Ne bessere und abwechslungsreichere Marathonstrecke gibts in Deutschland wohl kaum.


----------



## whiteie (30. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte 2Startplätze abzugeben für die ixs Enduro Wertung :
Sonderwertung
(nur auf Mitteldistanz)
iXS Enduro/All Mountain:
(Fully, mind. 130 mm Federweg und nicht leichter als 12,5 kg)

Ummeldung/Anmeldung erfolgt über mich, ist auch ohne Probleme machbar.

Bei Bedarf melden an:
[email protected]

Ich bin leider im besagten Zeitraum verhindert :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## effendi1 (25. Juni 2012)

Ist die Strecke eigentlich dauerhaft ausgeschildert, d.h. daß man sie mal zu Traininingszwecken abfahren kann?


----------



## Kelme (26. Juni 2012)

effendi1 schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke eigentlich dauerhaft ausgeschildert, d.h. daß man sie mal zu Traininingszwecken abfahren kann?


Nein.


----------



## Phini (30. Juni 2012)

Ich hab vor, mitzufahren!
Hoffe nur noch, dass ich irgendwo einen (deutlich) vergünstigten Startplatz abgreifen kann. Mitteldistanz würde ich fahren!
LG
Sebi


----------



## Das_Playmobil (13. Juli 2012)

Weiß jemand, ob die Kurzdistanz auch erfahrenswert ist? Leider bin ich in den USA und habe quasi keine Trainingsmöglichkeiten, weswegen ich die Mitteldistanz eher nicht fahren möchte.


----------



## tomberti (15. Juli 2012)

laterra schrieb:


> Cool. Ich hätte eher ein Problem damit stundenlang nur auf ner Forstautobahn rumzuschrubben. So ein paar technische Teile lockern die ganze Sache hübsch auf.


 
Wer im Pfälzer Wald nur Autobahnen fährt ist selbst schuld!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Juli 2012)

Hi martinos


Weißt du wieviel Km Trails die Strecke so hat ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




martinos schrieb:


> Das sind aber nur ein paar Meter S2, die schieben auch viele runter. Das Stück kommt aber recht am Schluß, vielleicht kannst das mal vorher fahren.
> 
> Dann gibts noch ein steileres Stück, dürfte zwischen KM 10 und 15 sein, das ist S1-S2. Aber dort ist so viel Stau (außer du fährst ganz vorne mit), dass du eh schieben oder die Leute auf die Seite brüllen musst!
> 
> Wenn du S1 runterkommst und auch mit kurzem Schieben kein Problem hast (was 90% der Teilnehmer dort an diversen Stellen machen), dann unbedingt anmelden. Es lohnt sich, der Marathon ist klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevens99 (19. Juli 2012)

Blöde Frage mal, aber ist Neustadt schwieriger als Bad Wildbad?


----------



## Hottahegel (19. Juli 2012)

Stevens99 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage mal, aber ist Neustadt schwieriger als Bad Wildbad?


 
JA ! 

Die Strecke ist der Hammer!!

Kenne keinen Marathon der mehr Trails hat .

Bergauf wie Bergab.

Wer technische Strecken mag sollte unbedingt hier mitfahren !!


----------



## martinos (20. Juli 2012)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi martinos
> 
> Weißt du wieviel Km Trails die Strecke so hat ?
> 
> ...


 
puh, schwierig - kann ich nur raten: ich würde mal auf 20-25 % tippen! Aber die Singletrailquote ist derart hoch, dass man den Grinser bergab nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht kriegt, bergauf hätte ich mir ab und an ne Forststraße gewünscht, da die Bergauf-Trails extrem viel Kraft kosten. 

Aber genau das ist das geniale an Neustadt a.d.W., dass man da sehr viel Singletrailanteil hat.

@Stevens99: ich würde auch sagen, dass Neustadt schwieriger als Wildbad ist. In Wildbad schraubt man sich den Berg hoch und am Schluß gehts (fast) nur noch runter. Dieses Stück ist extrem kräftezehrend.

In Neustadt ist die Abwechslung viel stärker, da es mal hoch geht, dann wieder runter, dann wieder technisch hoch und Brüllertrail mit Stufen o.ä. runter. Aber das ist das geniale an Neustadt, zumal es durch den Sand nicht sonderlich matschig (im Gegensatz zur Matschwiese in Wildbad) ist.

Aber im Endeffekt sind beide Marathons technisch anspruchsvoll und aus meiner Sicht total empfehlenswert!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juli 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> puh, schwierig - kann ich nur raten: ich würde mal auf 20-25 % tippen!



Oha so ca. 20-25% sind einiges! 

Bei vielen anderen Marathons hat man ja oft nur ca. 1-5% Trailanteil.



> Aber die Singletrailquote ist derart hoch, dass man den Grinser bergab nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht kriegt, bergauf hätte ich mir ab und an ne Forststraße gewünscht, da die Bergauf-Trails extrem viel Kraft kosten.



Ja des kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das soviele Uphilltrails schon krass sind konditionell.

Aber genau das ist das geniale an Neustadt a.d.W., dass man da sehr viel Singletrailanteil hat.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## maxmistral (25. Juli 2012)

Neustadt ist der einzige Marathon den ich auch als Tour fahren würde! Die Trails sind genial!


----------



## Kelme (25. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht sollte ich doch irgendwann mal mifahren ...


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Juli 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich doch irgendwann mal mifahren ...


 

mach mal - mach ich auch ... Mitteldistanz ist recht ansprechend.


----------



## NightRacer (29. Juli 2012)

Moin,

hat jemand einen GPS Track von der Langdistanz?

mfg

Michael


----------



## mspf (29. Juli 2012)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand einen GPS Track von der Langdistanz?
> 
> ...



Du hast Post...


----------



## NightRacer (29. Juli 2012)

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (29. Juli 2012)

Bin am überlegen, ob in der Mitteldistanz der Enduro/AM Wertung fahren soll.

Wie ist das Profil der Mitteldistanz so, geht es viel auf und ab und fährt es sich flüssig?? Wäre mein erster Marathon....

Um auf 1200hm hier am Bodensee zu kommen, muss ich schon 2-3 Hügel hoch, weis eben nicht, ob ich dort im Schwarzwald dermaßen abkaken würde 
Hat jemand ein GPS Track der Mitteldistanz?? Bin am grübeln, zumal ich diese Saison erst knappe 2tkm gefahren bin.


----------



## unocz (30. Juli 2012)

wie immer dabei auf der mittleren.
@kelme : los trau dich


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2012)

langdistanz = 2 mittel


----------



## martinos (30. Juli 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, ob in der Mitteldistanz der Enduro/AM Wertung fahren soll.
> 
> Wie ist das Profil der Mitteldistanz so, geht es viel auf und ab und fährt es sich flüssig?? Wäre mein erster Marathon....
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin letztes Jahr auch Endurowertung gefahren. Ist schon cool, wie die Racer schauen, wenn dein Rad gewogen wird und dann 14,5 Kilo ausgerufen wird. Ehrfürchtiges Schweigen / ungläubiges Kopfschütteln ist die Folge.

Ich werde dieses Jahr aber mit dem HT fahren und weiß jetzt schon, dass ich das an ganz vielen Stellen bereuen werden, denn mit dem Fully machen die Abfahrten einfach wesentlich mehr Spaß.

Das Streckenprofil gibts auf der Homepage http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/html/hd_mitteldistanz.jpg, den GPS-Track solltest du recht zügig via Google finden können. Es sind viele Wellen drin, also guter Mix aus hoch und runter. So richtig flüssig ist es aber nur teilweise, denn der Sandstein bremst schon etwas beim abrollen. 

Du kommst doch von Stockach! Dann fahr den Heiligenberg, Höchsten und Gehrenberg als Rundtour. Dann hast du die HM und die KM schon zusammen und ein ähnliches Profil wie das von Neustadt. Je nach deiner Zielzeitvorstellung dürfte die Vorbereitung O.K. sein, abkacken wirst du so nicht, aber dafür viel Spaß haben.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (30. Juli 2012)

Weis gar nicht wie schwer mein AM ist 

Danke für deine Antwort und den Tipp mit der Tour. Muss mir dann mal überlegen, ob ich mitfahren werde oder erst nächstes Jahr mitfahre.

Was man so liest, soll es schon ein klasse Rennen sein, vor allem ist es nicht einmal weit weg von hier.


----------



## martinos (30. Juli 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Weis gar nicht wie schwer mein AM ist
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort und den Tipp mit der Tour. Muss mir dann mal überlegen, ob ich mitfahren werde oder erst nächstes Jahr mitfahre.
> 
> Was man so liest, soll es schon ein klasse Rennen sein, vor allem ist es nicht einmal weit weg von hier.


 
Achtung: kann es sein dass du Neustadt im Schwarzwald (Titisee-Neustadt) mit Neustadt an der Weinstraße (Pfalz) verwechselst? Denn vom Bodensee nach Neustadt a.d.W. sinds schon ein paar Kilometer mehr!


----------



## Schotterp1ste (31. Juli 2012)

In dem Fall ja  Kenne beide Orte, doch irgendwie lief in meinem Kopf was falsch^^


----------



## martinos (1. August 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> In dem Fall ja  Kenne beide Orte, doch irgendwie lief in meinem Kopf was falsch^^


 
stell dir mal vor, wie bescheiden das gewesen wäre, wenn du im Schwarzwald stehst und das MTB-Rennen suchst

Die Anfahrt lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall, die Pfälzer sind sowieso ein drolliges Volk


----------



## blumi (5. August 2012)

Werde wohl auch wieder auf der Mitteldistanz unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greidler (6. August 2012)

Ich komme auch, werde aber ohne Wertung als Tourist die Mittelstrecke fahren 

vlt sieht man sich! wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Spaß in der Pfalz


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2012)

Du willst waerend dem marathon auf der stecke rum touren??? Sry das geht gar nicht. Ja ich weis... Du macht platz wenn jemand kommt... Alles klar. Aber behindern tut es trotzdem immer.

Bei nem 100m lauf, nem triatlon oder nem f1 rennen sind die zuschauer AN der strecke und nicht AUF  der strecke.

Ich finde zuschauer super! Es pusht einen wenig so sehr eine rampe hoch, wie eine horde zuschauer. Aber bitte vom streckenrand und nicht von der strecke aus.

Und wenn du meinst du findest die strecke solo nicht, lasse ich dir am montag gerne die gps datan zukommen. Dafuer musst du mich aber auch den berghochschreien

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinos (6. August 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und wenn du meinst du findest die strecke solo nicht, lasse ich dir am montag gerne die gps datan zukommen. Dafuer musst du mich aber auch den berghochschreien


----------



## Greidler (6. August 2012)

...gut fahr ich halt das Rennen mit, dachte es is wie im Elsass. Dort konnte man nach dem Rennen als Touri die Strecke abfahren ohne jemanden zu behindern


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2012)

Nach dem rennen ist das was anderes... Aber wie viel uhr ist das. Das wird bei manchen auf der langdistanz schon spaet.

Und im endefekt ist die startgebuehr auch eine bezahlung fuer das ausscouten und praeperieren der strecke. Und die helfer (deren verreine) bekommen ja auch was 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikehumanumest (6. August 2012)

Greidler schrieb:


> ...gut fahr ich halt das Rennen mit, dachte es is wie im Elsass. Dort konnte man nach dem Rennen als Touri die Strecke abfahren ohne jemanden zu behindern



in Neustadt auf der relativ engen Strecke mit vielen Trails wäre sowas nicht nur für die Fahrer, sondern auch für Dich mehr als gefährlich... 

JOE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patti124 (7. August 2012)

Ich bin dieses Jahr, so wie letztes Jahr, auf der Kurzdistanz am Start  .


----------



## 12curry (7. August 2012)

Hallo leute 

suche Mitfahrgelegenheit  nach Neustadt von Nürnberg aus !!!
pn an mich 

mfg 

andi


----------



## Das_Playmobil (7. August 2012)

Bin ebenfalls nur auf der Kurzstrecke unterwegs. Praktikum in den USA und eine OP davor haben mir keine 1000km in diesem Jahr erlaubt.


----------



## bikertom (7. August 2012)

wie ist das denn mit dem Startblock bei der Mitteldistanz in Neustadt? Gibt es da nur einen oder mehrere Startblöcke?


----------



## blumi (7. August 2012)

bikertom schrieb:


> wie ist das denn mit dem Startblock bei der Mitteldistanz in Neustadt? Gibt es da nur einen oder mehrere Startblöcke?



Glaube es gibt nur einen.


----------



## martinos (8. August 2012)

es gibt pro Distanz einen Startblock für die Hobbyfahrer und einen Startblock für die Lizenzfahrer. 

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob die Lizenzler auch ne Minute früher starten dürften oder ob beide Gruppen in der Startaufstellung zusammengeführt werden und dann gemeinsam starten - auf jeden Fall kommen alle zeitnah auf die Strecke!


----------



## unocz (8. August 2012)

lizenz startet vorne weg.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2012)

Lizenser kommen in einen "block" vorne dran.

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (8. August 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lizenser kommen in einen "block" vorne dran.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2





sag ich doch


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> lizenz startet vorne weg.


Rasierte Waden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (8. August 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Rasierte Waden?


 

sowieso


----------



## martinos (8. August 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> lizenz startet vorne weg.


 
die holen wir dann schon wieder ein


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. August 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lizenser kommen in einen "block" vorne dran.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2



Du erinnerst dich aber schon noch an 2011 ?

Masterslizenz=Hobbyblock ...




JOE


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2012)

Verdammt... Da war doch noch was. Sonntag rentner-fahrgemeinschaft? 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## branderstier (9. August 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> lizenz startet vorne weg.



Auch auf der Kurzstrecke?? Geht so aus der Auschreibung nicht hervor.

Und tschüß


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2012)

Die verteilung auf die startbloecke war letztes jahr in neustadt etwas "seltsam"... Um es mal nett aus zu druecken... Wollte eigentlich nicht nochmal  hin... Aber die trails sind zu geil! 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinos (10. August 2012)

Bin heute morgen die Strecke teilweise abgefahren.

Zustand:
alles richtig trocken, teilweise rollt sogar der Sandstein einigermaßen
Die Ausschilderung ist außerhalb von Neustadt fast durchgängig, an manchen Stellen ist das Flatterband kaputt oder die Schilder fehlen noch. Wenn man ein bißchen rumschaut, dann sollte man die Strecke finden (Bänder, Schilder, Versuch & Irrtum).

Gimmeldinger Steilabfahrt:
die zwei Spitzkehren sind (für mich) fast nicht fahrbar, da durch den trockenen Sand fast kein Grip da ist. Die Abfahrt selber ist extrem griffig und momentan noch voll mit Laub - das wird sich vermutlich heute und morgen noch durch die Streckenbefahrer ändern.

Wolfsburg: entweder war ich letztes Jahr so im Tunnel oder die Abfahrt ist anders als 2011. Ein Flatterband ist beschädigt, deshalb noch unklar, ob es evtl. eine direkte Linie und eine mit zwei recht schwierigen Spitzkehren gibt.

Wetter soll bis Sonntag klasse bleiben, deshalb dürften Race-Reifen ne gute Wahl sein. Allerdings sind an den holprigen Stellen auch einige halbwegs scharfkantige Steine, weshalb man schon auf etwas Pannenschutz schauen sollte (meine Meinung). Ich werde bei NoNi / RaRa bleiben.

Freu mich schon auf Sonntag.


----------



## unocz (10. August 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Bin heute morgen die Strecke teilweise abgefahren.
> 
> Zustand:
> alles richtig trocken, teilweise rollt sogar der Sandstein einigermaßen
> ...


 



yeaaaaaah


----------



## Razermantis82 (10. August 2012)

Bin diese Jahr das erste mal in Neustadt dabei und werde die Kurzstrecke fahren. Soll ja der schönste Marathon mit den besten Trails sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (10. August 2012)

Razermantis82 schrieb:


> Bin diese Jahr das erste mal in Neustadt dabei und werde die Kurzstrecke fahren. Soll ja der schönste Marathon mit den besten Trails sein.



Ich weiss nur nicht ob davon viele auf der Kurzstrecke sind...wenn Du sichergehen willst alle Trails zu sehen mach doch die Mittelstrecke...

Joe


----------



## unocz (10. August 2012)

wenn du sichergehen willst die besten trails zu sehen, dann mittelstrecke


----------



## Razermantis82 (10. August 2012)

Ich bin mir bewußt, dass ich bestimmt die besten verpassen werde . Muss aber auch eingestehen, dass ich dem Mountainbike Sport noch nicht allzulange verfallen bin und vom Fitnessstand her mir die Mittelstrecke noch nicht zutraue. Bin dieses Jahr in Rhens und aufem Erbeskopf die Kurzstrecke mitgefahren und muss zugeben, dass ich da jedes Kilo zuviel extrem gespürt habe und auch teilweis über meinen Grenzen gefahren bin . Hoffe, dass ich nächstes Jahr auch mal nen Mittelstrecke mitfahren kann und auch in den Genuß der schönen Trails zu kommen. Werde diese Jahr noch den Pfälzer Wald Marathon in Trippstadt und den Sebamed Marathon (Beides Kurzstrecke) mitfahren .

Gruß Rene


----------



## bikertom (10. August 2012)

Auf dem Streckenplan sind ja die Punkte 1 - 34 eingezeichnet. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die schwierigen Stellen sind. Wollte morgen nicht unbedingt die ganze Strecke abfahren.

Danke


----------



## martinos (11. August 2012)

bikertom schrieb:


> Auf dem Streckenplan sind ja die Punkte 1 - 34 eingezeichnet. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die schwierigen Stellen sind. Wollte morgen nicht unbedingt die ganze Strecke abfahren.
> 
> Danke


 
Schau mal im letztjährigen Thread, da sind die Punkte erklärt. Im Prinzip geht nur um die Gimmeldinger Steilabfahrt (da ist aber vermutlich eh viel Laufverkehr) und dann um die Wolfsburg.


----------



## unocz (12. August 2012)

war wie immer geil !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderZ (12. August 2012)

es war hart - viel bremsender weicher boden, viele wellen - aber top strecke, schöne trails (nicht alle fahrbar, weil zu viel weicher sand), und echt wie gewohnt guter service am renntag - danke allen helfern an der strecke


----------



## Patti124 (12. August 2012)

Ja es war schön. Jedoch hat die hm Angabe der Kurzdistanz nicht ganz gestimmt. Es waren nämlich 800 hm laut meiner Uhr und der eines Mitfahrers  und nicht 650hm. Aber dennoch schönes Rennen. 
Fährt noch jemand Trippstadt nächste Woche?


----------



## Razermantis82 (12. August 2012)

Also das mit den über 800 Hm kann ich auch laut Tacho und GPS bescheinigen. War schon hart heute mit den ganzen Felsen und für anfänger auch teilweise echt Grenzwertig (Hoch wie Runter). Bin nächste Woche auch in Trippstadt dabei 

Gruß Rene


----------



## Das_Playmobil (12. August 2012)

Super Rennen 

Das mit der Kurzdistanz kann ich bestätigen. 835 hat mein Edge 500 gemessen. Mit Höhenkorrektur von Garmin Connect sind es sogar 1057, die aber bestimmt der GPS Genauigkeit an den steilen Hängen geschuldet sind:http://connect.garmin.com/activity/209626907


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2012)

Ja, wie immer tolles rennen

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matthias247 (12. August 2012)

Hättet ihr mal die Mittelstrecke gefahren, da hat mein Garmin nämllich nur 1400 statt 1450hm angezeigt 
Hab die restlichen aber auch nicht vermisst. War für "nur" 56km/1400hm extrem anstregend.

Insgesamt wars sehr geil. War die Abfahrt im letzten Drittel wo die meisten Zuschauer standen und angefeuert haben diese Wolfsburg? Die war spitze 
Fahrbar war für mich fast alles, bis auf die Traileinfahrt kurz danach mit dem 10cm tiefen Sand (die man schon beim hochfahren sah) und 2 Spitzkehren mit großen Felsen drin.


----------



## alexanderZ (12. August 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Fahrbar war für mich fast alles, bis auf die Traileinfahrt kurz danach mit dem 10cm tiefen Sand (die man schon beim hochfahren sah) und 2 Spitzkehren mit großen Felsen drin.




mit 1000 hm weniger in den beinen sicherlich einfach machbar, aber nach der strecke hab ich es auch lieber "eingeschoben"


----------



## Down-Hiller (12. August 2012)

Mitteldistanz war wie jedes Jahr.... LEIDER GEIL!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (12. August 2012)

Ich fands ein Super Rennen auch wenns mir so richtig die Schuhe ausgezogen hat und ich mit der Kondition und Krämpfen am Ende war.
Bis auf 2 Stellen war für mich alles fahrbar, inklusive Gimmeldinger und Wolfsburg.

Lob an die Veranstalter ein Rennen mit so einer anspruchsvollen Strecke zu organisieren, gegen den Trend zu mer Entschärfung und Forstautobahn.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Greidler (13. August 2012)

War wirklich ein super Wochenende! Die Trails waren spitze hat riesen Spass gemacht! 

Nur hab ich meine GoPro2 auf der Hoppelstrecke nach dem 2ten Verpflegungsposten auf der Kurzstrecke verloren   müsste bei dem Teil der Abfahrt gewesen sein wo die 2 krassen Bodenwellen auf dem Waldweg waren. Falls jemand was mitbekommen hat ob sie gefunden wurde wäre ich dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (13. August 2012)

War super gestern, hat alles gepasst. 

An alle, die ihre Kamera bis ins Ziel gebracht haben, falls möglich, würde ich mich über das ein oder andere Video freuen von der Strecke. 
Würde damit gerne den ein oder anderen für nächstes Jahr ködern. 
Danke


----------



## martinos (13. August 2012)

blumi schrieb:


> War super gestern, hat alles gepasst.
> 
> An alle, die ihre Kamera bis ins Ziel gebracht haben, falls möglich, würde ich mich über das ein oder andere Video freuen von der Strecke.
> Würde damit gerne den ein oder anderen für nächstes Jahr ködern.
> Danke


 
Video kommt, allerdings nicht die nächsten Tage (da muss erstmal schlechtes Wetter her, damit ich mich mit dem Schneiden beschäftigen kann). Da sind einige schöne Sequenzen dabei, die als Werbung herhalten. Mich erstaunt das sowieso, dass da nicht mehr Starter sind - die Strecke hätte es mehr als verdient.


----------



## martinos (13. August 2012)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Bis auf 2 Stellen war für mich alles fahrbar, inklusive Gimmeldinger und Wolfsburg.


 
Jetzt muss ich mal nachhaken (rein Interessehalber): konntest du bis auf zweimal absteigen / absetzen alles fahren?

Wenn ich bei mir mal so hochzähle (hoch und runter), dann sieht meine Bilanz anders aus:
1. Spitzkehren Gimmeldinger: beide abgesetzt wegen Verkehr, aber auch sonst richtig schwierig
2. der Verbindungsweg hochwärts ca. KM 16/17: das ist am Anfang nur brutal schwer fahrbar
3. Richtung Weinbiethaus: mehrere Absetzer hochwärts wegen Verkehr bzw. einmal weil ich nicht aus den Klicks gekommen bin (das sieht geil aus, mit der GoPro gefilmt)
4.  Hochwärts vom Waldweg kommend, ca. KM 40 - hmmm, der ist grenzwertig, vielleicht mit viel Gewalt und ohne Verkehr
5. anschließende Serpentinen hochwärts (4 oder 5 Stück) sehr schwierig, der kurze Kletteranstieg geht gar nicht
6. Spitzkehre ca. 250 Meter vor der Wolfsburg
7. Wolfsburg, da bräuchte man mal ganz kurz ein Fully
8. Abstieg an dem Kreuzungsstück (siehe 4), da ist schon das runterlaufen extrem

Also, wenn ich das hochrechne, dann komme ich auch ca. 20 Touchdowns oder Absteiger, wenn ich die fremdverschuldeten Abziehe immer noch auf jede Menge

Wie machen das eigentlich die Führungsmotorräder? Um die extremen Spitzkehren kommen die doch nicht rum, oder?


----------



## TIGERBEAT (13. August 2012)

Klar bergauf gab es noch ein paar Stellen die nicht (Kletteranstieg) bzw nur extrem schwer fahrbar waren und absteigen musste ich auch öfter aber ich warte immer bis ein bischen Platz ist und fahre die Passage dann. 

Ich meinte eher die bergab Passagen. Bei den Spitzkehren habe ich mich ganz schön schwer getan aber ganz langsam mit Hinterrad umsetzen und bloß nicht über den Lenker gehen ging es.

Da ich mit den Platzierungen eh nichts zu tun habe ist es bei  schwierigen Rennen immer mein Ziel so viele schwierige Passagen zu  bewältigen wie möglich.

An der Wolfsburg war kurz Stau weil sich 2-3 Fahrer dann doch für den einfachen Weg entschieden haben. Ich bin dann mit sicherem Tempo so gerade wie möglich runter.


----------



## dib (14. August 2012)

Auch von mir fast nur Lob für die Veranstaltung!
Klasse Verpflegungsstationen, prima Streckenposten,einmalige Strecke (meine Subjektive Meinung) und bis kurz vor Schluss auch eine tolle Organisation!
Doch dann kam ~km 88.
Finito, Feierabend um 14:50 die Streckenauschilderung abgerissen und heim oder Feiern gegangen! 
Was sollte denn das?
Ich (und noch ein paar andere Mitstreiter) habe deutlich vor 12:30 die 2. Runde begonnen und bin auch in diese eingewunken worden und hätte es völlig entspannt noch vor Zielschluss ins Ziel geschafft!
Das ist echt ein Bock der mich zweifeln lässt ob ich mir das für 36 nächstes Jahr noch mal antun soll!


----------



## martinos (14. August 2012)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Klar bergauf gab es noch ein paar Stellen die nicht (Kletteranstieg) bzw nur extrem schwer fahrbar waren und absteigen musste ich auch öfter aber ich warte immer bis ein bischen Platz ist und fahre die Passage dann.
> 
> Ich meinte eher die bergab Passagen. Bei den Spitzkehren habe ich mich ganz schön schwer getan aber ganz langsam mit Hinterrad umsetzen und bloß nicht über den Lenker gehen ging es.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, dann wird es klarer. Sonst hätte ich mich gleich fürs Fahrtechniktraining bei dir angemeldet.


----------



## Fischkopp (14. August 2012)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob für die gute Organisation und die landschaftlich schöne Strecke.

Was den technischen und konditionellen Anspruch anging war ich allerdings ein wenig enttäuscht, da hatte ich Aufgrund der Ausschreibung und diverser Erzählungen im Vorfeld anderes erwartet. Mit einer derart schnellen Strecke hatte ich jedenfalls nicht gerechnet. Nur die obligatorischen Staus auf manchen Abfahrten waren ein wenig lästig, insbesondere wenn Leute unterwegs absteigen und sich samt Bike quer auf den Trail stellen. Zum Glück hatte sich das Feld gegen Rennende so weit entzerrt, daß man notfalls am Traileinstieg warten konnte, bis der Weg frei war


----------



## martinos (14. August 2012)

Fischkopp schrieb:


> Was den technischen und konditionellen Anspruch anging war ich allerdings ein wenig enttäuscht, da hatte ich Aufgrund der Ausschreibung und diverser Erzählungen im Vorfeld anderes erwartet. Mit einer derart schnellen Strecke hatte ich jedenfalls nicht gerechnet.


 
huch, jetzt bin ich baff. Entweder dein Umfeld hat maßlos übertrieben oder du bist saumäßig fit. Ich finde für 56 KM und 1450 HM kann man bei einem Marathon nicht mehr erwarten, der technische Anspruch (insbesondere die Trails bergauf) ist meiner Meinung nach für einen Marathon extrem hoch.

Aber ich muss dir recht geben, dass die Strecke dieses Jahr schneller als letztes Jahr war. Insbesondere der Waldweg nach der ersten Verpflegung war gut plattgewalzt und lief sehr gut. Auch danach gabs immer wieder Stücke, die sehr schön gerollt sind.

Hat jemand von euch das Tandem noch gesehen? Die sind nach ca. 6 Stunden von der Mittelstrecke ins Ziel gerauscht, fand ich total wahnsinnig. Diese Strecke mit dem Tandem ist bestimmt der Hammer, die kommen ja nicht mal tragenderweise um die ein oder andere Spitzkehre und können den Felsen und Wurzeln auch nicht ausweichen (zumindest die Hinterfrau).


----------



## Fischkopp (14. August 2012)

"Saumäßig fit" bin ich definitiv nicht - umso erstaunter war ich von meiner Endzeit (knapp über 3h). 

Den letzten vergleichbaren Marathon bin ich vor 2 Jahren gefahren (Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter/Ruhr, 48km, ca. 1.400hm). Damals war ich noch deutlich fitter, aber trotz ähnlicher Randbedingungen (trocken, warm) im Schnitt wesentlich langsamer unterwegs als jetzt in Neustadt.

Aber egal, schön war's in Neustadt trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex80 (14. August 2012)

Hallo,

mein obligatorischer Rennbericht ist nun online, hier der Link dahin:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=90


Viel Spaß beim Lesen und bis bald mal wieder!

Beste Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Milan Racer (14. August 2012)

um den Stau zu umgehen musst du schneller fahren, ich hatte freie Fahrt 
den Fahrtechnikkurs kann ich gerne anbieten, musste nur ein mal schieben am Anfang kurze bergauf Passage. War aber auch mit etwas Federweg unterwegs 

Grüße
marian


----------



## Benji (15. August 2012)

freie fahrt?? blöd nur wenns mit dem bremsen nicht so klappt. ;-)

b


----------



## headshok (21. August 2012)

ed


----------



## martinos (29. Juli 2013)

in zwei Wochen ist es wieder soweit - der schönste Bike-Marathon Deutschlands am 11.08.13. 

Wer ist am Start? 

Und wo ist an dem Wochenende das schönste Weinfest?


----------



## unocz (29. Juli 2013)

bin am start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> bin am start...



Dann sehen wir uns.
Wir passen auf Euch auf.


----------



## KaiGreene (29. Juli 2013)

Bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## NightRacer (30. Juli 2013)

Wird schwer fuer mich dieses Jahr
Aber ich bin dabei.

MichL


----------



## unocz (30. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns.
> Wir passen auf Euch auf.



na dann kann ja nichts schiefgehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2013)

ich schau au ma vorbei


----------



## zoli325 (30. Juli 2013)

Bin auch wieder auf der Langstrecke dabei!! Wird ganz schön hart!!!!!


----------



## rokl58 (30. Juli 2013)

Weiss jemand bei wieviel km die neuralgischen Punkte (z.B. Wolfsburg) sind. Bin die Strecke noch nie gefahren und moechte am Samstag nicht die ganze Runde abfahren.


----------



## Radler-01 (4. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns.
> Wir passen auf Euch auf.


 
also wie immer dann: UFFBASSE 

(spätestens) dann sieht man sich - vielleicht auch nur kurz  (wuuusch - und weg )


----------



## Radler-01 (4. August 2013)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand bei wieviel km die neuralgischen Punkte (z.B. Wolfsburg) sind. Bin die Strecke noch nie gefahren und moechte am Samstag nicht die ganze Runde abfahren.


 
1. Punkt - Talabfahrt ins Gimmeldinger Tal: im ersten 1/4 (ca. km 10 ??)
2. Punkt - Wolfsburg-Abfahrt: im letzten 1/4 (ca. km 40 ??)
(ich schau da nicht so genau auf den Tacho - ich fahr immer nur)

gilt beides bei Mitteldistanz; zwischendrin zwei, drei kleine unfahrbare (?) Tragepassagen von der "Autobahn" in den Trail rein

Dann bis Sonntag


----------



## Haardt (4. August 2013)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand bei wieviel km die neuralgischen Punkte (z.B. Wolfsburg) sind. Bin die Strecke noch nie gefahren und moechte am Samstag nicht die ganze Runde abfahren.



Wenn Du mit "neuralgisch" schwierige Abfahrten meinst, dann:

- ca. km 11: Abfahrt ins Gimmeldinger Tal. Kann man fahren- wenn man`s kann . Ich habs noch nie komplett geschafft. Irgendwann überhoö ich mein bike immer ...

- ca. km 51: Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg. Insbesondere oben in der Einfahrt recht verblockt (Wurzlen / Steine). Die letzte 2/3 aber problemlos fahrbar.

-ca. km53: Einstieg in die Abfahrt zum Nonnental. Etwas lose Untergrund, steinig.


Der Rest ist recht easy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piffpaffpuff (4. August 2013)

Hi all, 
ja, Neustadt ist echt super schön, hatte letztes Jahr aber mit 3 Platten bissl viel Pech 
Fahre die 50km Strecke, was meint ihr lohnt es sich vorne anzustellen um den Stau zu umgehen oder lieber von hinten aufrollen?
Grüße, Claus


----------



## martinos (4. August 2013)

piffpaffpuff schrieb:


> Hi all,
> ja, Neustadt ist echt super schön, hatte letztes Jahr aber mit 3 Platten bissl viel Pech
> Fahre die 50km Strecke, was meint ihr lohnt es sich vorne anzustellen um den Stau zu umgehen oder lieber von hinten aufrollen?
> Grüße, Claus


 
was hast du denn für ein Zeitziel? Ich würde sagen, wenn du unter 3h kommen willst, dann solltest du dich im vorderen Drittel einstellen.

Stau gibt's auf der Mitteldistanz eigentlich nur auf einigen Passagen bis zur Gimmeldinger Abfahrt, danach verteilt es sich ohnehin.
Problem ist halt das die restlichen Kilometer recht hart werden wenn du dich auf den ersten 10 schon verpulverst.

Und wie hast du das mit den drei Platten hingekriegt - da gibt's doch nur Sand


----------



## piffpaffpuff (5. August 2013)

Naja, ich gewinn eh keinen Blumentopf mehr daher setze ich mir keine großen Ziele, bin alleine da und werde dann je nach Tagesform entscheiden. 
3 Platten, davon 2 bei der ersten Singletrailabfahrt nach der ersten Verpflegungstelle als mich beim 2. das Tandem überholte wollte ich schreiend davonlaufen, 3. weis ich auch nicht mehr, war total verzweifelt.
Bin aber auch selbst Schuld gewesen, war mein erster Marathon, alte Reifen, schlechtes Werkzeug und kaputte Pumpe dabei 
Freu mich auf Sonntag wie Bolle 
Bis dann, Claus


----------



## lomo (5. August 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> (spätestens) dann sieht man sich - vielleicht auch nur kurz  (wuuusch - und weg )



Und immer schön grüßen, gell!


----------



## Haardt (5. August 2013)

piffpaffpuff schrieb:


> Hi all,
> ja, Neustadt ist echt super schön, hatte letztes Jahr aber mit 3 Platten bissl viel Pech
> Fahre die 50km Strecke, was meint ihr lohnt es sich vorne anzustellen um den Stau zu umgehen oder lieber von hinten aufrollen?
> Grüße, Claus



Da es anfangs auf Straße dann auf breitem asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg und dann noch recht steil &  breit (bergauf Richtung Wolfsburg) geht, ist eigentlich genügend Zeit und Platz, auch noch nach derm Start in Ruhe seine Position zu finde - es sei denn man fährt auf Top-Plazierung. Esrt wenns hinterm Sportplatz Haardt in den single-trail geht, sollte man sich seiner Stärke entsprechend eingefunden haben.

Also lieber easy angehen. Die Musik spielt hintenraus ...


----------



## piffpaffpuff (5. August 2013)

Haardt schrieb:


> Also lieber easy angehen. Die Musik spielt hintenraus ...


 
Genau, ich mach easy cheasy, es kommt wie es kommt, an meinem letzten Urlaubstag will man ja auch noch Spass haben 
Bin heute mal zum testen die Königstour bei uns gefahren http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...recken-naturpark-neckartal-odenwald&Itemid=70
ging ganz gut, die Form sollte für Sonntag passen.

Grüße, Claus


----------



## Radler-01 (7. August 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Und immer schön grüßen, gell!


 

aber sicher doch   wobei: bekomm ich dann überhaupt noch ne Hand an den Lenker - ihr seid ja alle vertreten und verteilt 

(1085 - und wuussssch)


----------



## Radler-01 (7. August 2013)

am Montag abend war die Strecke schon stellenweise markiert und ich hab zwei "Heimlich-Trainierer" getroffen - die waren ganz nett und bergab dann etwas schneller ...  

aber die hatten auch beide keine Trinkflaschenhalter (dafür 1-Zylinder mit "Streckenkontrolle"-Schild)


----------



## Yvi83 (7. August 2013)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> JA !
> 
> Die Strecke ist der Hammer!!
> 
> ...



mmh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (8. August 2013)

hi, 

kann mir jmd. bitte verraten, wie das mit der block-einteilung ist, wenn man in neustadt zum ersten mal startet? kann man sich den block aussuchen (nach dem lizenzfahrer-block)?

danke Euch für infos und grüße

__________________


----------



## rokl58 (8. August 2013)

Yepp. Laeufft nach dem Motto "Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst"  Gilt auch auf den single trails


----------



## martinos (8. August 2013)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kann mir jmd. bitte verraten, wie das mit der block-einteilung ist, wenn man in neustadt zum ersten mal startet? kann man sich den block aussuchen (nach dem lizenzfahrer-block)?
> 
> ...


 
es gibt nur einen Block für die Hobbyfahrer. Wer sich früher anstellt ist weiter vorne


----------



## Suprarenin (10. August 2013)

Ohjeses. Bin ganz kurzfristig Sonntag auch am Start. Irgendwie fühlt sich das Ganze für mich wie ein Himmelfahrtskommando an. Kenn nur die Wolfsburgabfahrt und der Eingang Richtung Nonnetal runter. Beides will und kann ich mit dem Hardtail nicht fahren. Aber vlt. steigt ja vor mir einer ab und schiebt. Dann kann ich mich ganz leicht aus der Affäre ziehen und es ihm gleichtun


----------



## Matthias247 (10. August 2013)

Dann nimm doch das Fully?


----------



## BenniG. (10. August 2013)

Mal eine Frage an die schon mehrfach-Teilnehmer:
Kann ich irgendwo ein paar Sachen (in einer Tüte oder so) deponieren? Es gibt ja bestimmt auch einen Beutel voll Werbematerial zur Anmeldung oder?
Ich komme nämlich mit der Bahn und will den Käse nicht auf der Strecke im Rucksack mitschleppen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2013)

Am Bahnhof > Schließfach
Mach ich auch so.


----------



## BenniG. (11. August 2013)

Das mit dem Bahnhof kam mir auch in den Sinn, aber laut VRN Bahnhofsplan hab ich nirgends Schließfächer gesehen. Ich bin zwar oft in NW, aber hab natürlich nie darauf geachtet, ob es Schließfächer gibt.. 

Viele Grüße und Happy Trails nachher


----------



## Suprarenin (11. August 2013)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch das Fully?



Bei meinem Fully ist das Tretlager defekt. Zumal ich damit die beiden genannten Passagen auch nicht fahren wollen würde

Rennfazit: Absolut geile Strecke. Schä wars!


----------



## unocz (11. August 2013)

Ja super wars, wie immer......

Danke an die tollen streckenposten, kamen mir einige beknnt vor, merkwürdig


----------



## Benji (11. August 2013)

dich hab ich auch auf einem Bild erwischt, an der Wolfsburg.

bild: 



b


----------



## lomo (11. August 2013)

Ach ...




BWR1 von *lomo* auf Flickr




BWR2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## unocz (11. August 2013)

Hehe cool danke,
Da hatte ich ja meinen sattel noch


----------



## BenniG. (11. August 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Hehe cool danke,
> Da hatte ich ja meinen sattel noch


Son super duper Carbon-Teil? Da hab ich heute noch einen gesehen, der nur noch ein Gestell an der Sattelstütze hatte..


----------



## lomo (11. August 2013)

Jaja, der Sattel ...

Die Jungs hier hatten auch mächtig Spass und sind im Gegensatz zu den Radlern die Treppe regelmässig gesprungen. 




Streckenmopped von *lomo* auf Flickr

Bei den Radlern war das manchmal echt ein Bild des Grauens


----------



## Fischkopp (11. August 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Die Jungs hier hatten auch mächtig Spass und sind im Gegensatz zu den Radlern die Treppe regelmässig gesprungen.


Glaub ich gerne, aber bei uns Bikern ging es ja um Zeit und nicht um Style 




lomo schrieb:


> Bei den Radlern war das manchmal echt ein Bild des Grauens


Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, obwohl ich in diesem Jahr kaum solche Erlebnisse hatte. Selbst an der Wolfsburg und ins Nonnental war diesmal (fast) freie Fahrt 

Sehr Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piffpaffpuff (11. August 2013)

Jo, war subber 
Bin Samstag viel zu spät heim gekommen und konnte nur 3 h schlafen, bin jetzt aber froh trotzdem gestartet zu sein.
Raus kamen dann glatt 3:22. 
Hatte echt Hemmungen bei den Abfahrten, nach meinem schweren Sturz bei der Salzkammergut-Trophy fehlt noch ein bissl der Mut 
Ich finde es waren auffallend viele Defekte an der Strecke, mein "Schatten" hat sich neben mir durch ein kleines Ästchen das ganze Schaltwerk zerissen, tat mir echt total leid für den unbekannten aber ich war froh mal wieder ohne Defekt durchfahren zu können.

Grüße, Claus


----------



## lomo (11. August 2013)

Als Streckenposten ist mir mehrmals das Herz in die Hose gerutscht, wie manche Sprünge absolviert wurden, immer sehr, sehr knapp vor dem Sturz. Es gab einige Radler, die hatten echt ihren Spass beim "Treppen hüpfen" und haben den ein oder anderen "Jubel-Juchzer" hinausgestossen. Das Gros ist um die vier Stufen aussen rum gefahren ...

Edit meint: 5 Stufen ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2013)

Hast du vllt mal nen idioten mit silber/schwarzem epic und lefty (sn 1070) geknipst?

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## unocz (11. August 2013)

bennig. schrieb:


> son super duper carbon-teil? Da hab ich heute noch einen gesehen, der nur noch ein gestell an der sattelstütze hatte..



.......    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





............


----------



## lomo (11. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hast du vllt mal nen idioten mit silber/schwarzem epic und lefty (sn 1070) geknipst?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4



Epic? Lefty?
Sorry!
Meine Motivauswahl lag eher auf (kleine) Frauen auf großen Rädern 




WOBW1 von *lomo* auf Flickr




WOBW2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (11. August 2013)

If it looks schei$$e, it is schei$$e! - Mindestens die Kombination.


----------



## Mierza (11. August 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenigstens ist der Rest vom Rad noch da. Mir hat man an der Startnummernausgabe das Rad geklaut. Saison beendet!


----------



## lomo (11. August 2013)

Heute gab es einige Schei$$kombinationen zu sehen, auch muskelbepackte 1,90m-Hünen auf 26er-Räder in Größe L (oder vielleicht sogar M) ... ein buntes Spektrum 
So ein TANNENWALD, ein Fatbike oder einfach ein Singlespeeder hätte dem ganzen Feld gut getan ... vielleicht sollte ich doch mal wieder mitfahren ... mit nem CarbonfullySexfuffzichBSinglespeeder


----------



## Kelme (11. August 2013)

Mierza schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist der Rest vom Rad noch da. Mir hat man an der Startnummernausgabe das Rad geklaut. Saison beendet!


Parc fermée?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mierza (11. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Parc fermée?



Ja! Hatte das Rad auf den Ständer im Innenhof gehängt. Als ich mit der Startertüte zurück kam, war es weg.


----------



## BenniG. (11. August 2013)

Mierza schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist der Rest vom Rad noch da. Mir hat man an der Startnummernausgabe das Rad geklaut. Saison beendet!


Mein Beileid!
Es gibt echt überall Ar$chlöcher. Heute Nachmittag kam ja der eine Kerl vom Sportverein (Name weiß ich leider nicht) und hat im Innenhof darauf hingewiesen, dass schon zwei Bikes abhanden gekommen sind und man aufpassen soll.
Soweit ich das beim Gäsbock mit einem Ohr mitbekommen hab, ist dort an einer Verpflegungsstation ein Garmin abhanden gekommen. Da ballt sich mir echt die Faust..



Kelme schrieb:


> Parc fermée?


So sinnvoll wie bei euch (Gäsbock) gabs das leider nicht.. Alles frei zugänglich ohne Vergabe von "Gaderobenkarten"


----------



## Matthias247 (11. August 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Die Jungs hier hatten auch mächtig Spass und sind im Gegensatz zu den Radlern die Treppe regelmässig gesprungen.


Die Treppe kam irgendwie überraschend - bei dem Tempo das ich in dem Moment hatte konnte ich garnich mehr ausweichen 
Geflogen bin da trotzdem nicht - dafür dann beim Sportograf an der Wolfsburg 

War wieder schön heute, tolles Wetter und tolle Trails. Auch staumäßig wars ganz erträglich, manche Trails etwas hinterhergeschlichen, aber an den interessanteren wurde ich netterweise vorgelassen 



Fischkopp schrieb:


> Glaub ich gerne, aber bei uns Bikern ging es ja um Zeit und nicht um Style


Bei mir gings eigentlich nur um Spaß. Der Zeit wars wohl nicht förderlich 15kg den Berg hoch zu treten 
Und wie der Style war müssen außenstehende beurteilen.


----------



## Kelme (11. August 2013)

Für die ausgeschrieben "Enduro-Wertung" sind mir max. 10 Bikes im Feld aufgefallen. Oder zählt da auch ein übergewichtiges 29-er Racebike?


----------



## BenniG. (11. August 2013)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Bei mir gings eigentlich nur um Spaß. Der Zeit wars wohl nicht förderlich 15kg den Berg hoch zu treten
> Und wie der Style war müssen außenstehende beurteilen.


Dito. Ich musste mit meinem 16kg Nicolai musste auch einige Leute ziehen lassen.
Bei der Wolfsburg runter wars lustig, die herumwankenden Fußgänger-Harttailer dann wieder einzuholen.. Schade, dass der Rote Punkt nicht komplett in einem durch gefahren wird..



Kelme schrieb:


> Für die ausgeschrieben "Enduro-Wertung" sind mir  max. 10 Bikes im Feld aufgefallen. Oder zählt da auch ein  übergewichtiges 29-er Racebike?


Laut Liste waren wir zu 15.
Auf der Strecke hab ich aber auch nur einen anderen gesehen..


----------



## lomo (11. August 2013)

Apropos Enduro ... auf dem weissen Punkt sind zwei FF-Helmträger ohne Startnummer heruntergekommen, die litten unter akuter Sauerstoffarmut ... im Hirn!!!
Sowas brauch ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (11. August 2013)

Tja, war einer von denen. 
Gelbes Nukeproof Mega mit Fahrer in grün - falls irendjemand Fotos hat 

Das hat mir auch einen tollen Platz 6 gebracht  Das es da nur 10 Teilnehmer gab verdräng ich einfach mal


----------



## BenniG. (11. August 2013)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Tja, war einer von denen.
> Gelbes Nukeproof Mega mit Fahrer in grün - falls irendjemand Fotos hat
> 
> Das hat mir auch einen tollen Platz 6 gebracht  Das es da nur 10 Teilnehmer gab verdräng ich einfach mal



Dich hab ich glaub ich vor dem Start gesehen.. Saint-Bremsen?

Hier die Liste http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/305/m/sv/sv_atb
Bist dann wohl noch nach hinten gerutscht. Anscheinend sind einige unserer Spezies sehr spät gestartet


----------



## Matthias247 (11. August 2013)

Kann gut sein das du mich gesehen hast. Sind aber nur XT, keine Saint.
Ein Nicolai hab ich vor dem Start aber auch gesehen, aber mit Stahlfederdämpfer. Das warst wohl nicht du.

Der Platz stimmt schon - aber nur in der Altersklasse - also noch mehr schöngerechnet


----------



## BenniG. (11. August 2013)

Was heißt hier "aber mit Stahlfederdämpfer" ?!
Das beste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin an Dämpfer 
Ich muss mein Bike mal wieder wiegen in der jetzigen Enduro Ausführung. Neben dem Coil-Dämpfer sind auch sackschwere Laufräder dran.


----------



## Dschenns (11. August 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....ich war dirket hinter dir als es passiert ist....
...warst dann aber nur ca. 2 min hinter mir....
Chapeau!!!


----------



## eMKai (11. August 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> ...
> Bei der Wolfsburg runter wars lustig, die herumwankenden Fußgänger-Harttailer dann wieder einzuholen..



Heyhey, ich bin mit meinem Hardtail überall fahrend runter


----------



## BenniG. (11. August 2013)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, weißt du doch 
Bis auf einen haben die Harttailer auch immer freundlich Platz gemacht, wenn sie oder das Bike überfordert waren.


----------



## Benji (12. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hast du vllt mal nen idioten mit silber/schwarzem epic und lefty (sn 1070) geknipst?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4



sorry ich hab nix,
du bist ja an der spitze eines großen bulks angefahren gekommen und ich hab dich auch erst zu später erkannt. ich hab dir dann noch hinterher gerufen, als du in die abfahrt eingetaucht bist.

b


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2013)

kein thema ich bilde mir einfach mal ein, das es daran lag das ich sooooo schnell war


----------



## roeb (12. August 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Heute gab es einige Schei$$kombinationen zu sehen, auch muskelbepackte 1,90m-Hünen auf 26er-Räder in Größe L (oder vielleicht sogar M) ... ein buntes Spektrum
> So ein TANNENWALD, ein Fatbike oder einfach ein Singlespeeder hätte dem ganzen Feld gut getan ... vielleicht sollte ich doch mal wieder mitfahren ... mit nem CarbonfullySexfuffzichBSinglespeeder



Ein TANNENWALD war definitiv dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patti124 (12. August 2013)

Strecke war mal wieder schön hatte aber leider viel Pech da ich zwei Platten hatte und mir einmal jemand hinten rein gefahren ist und ich daraufhin mal eine genauere Bodenprobe genommen habe  

Egal nächstes Mal bestimmt mehr Glück


----------



## lomo (12. August 2013)

roeb schrieb:


> Ein TANNENWALD war definitiv dabei.



Kühl!


----------



## alex80 (13. August 2013)

Hallo,

ein tolles Rennen war es, einen ausführlichen Bericht gibt es wie immer hier:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=112


Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## piffpaffpuff (13. August 2013)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein tolles Rennen war es, einen ausführlichen Bericht gibt es wie immer hier:
> 
> ...


 
toller Bericht, Spitzenleistung


----------



## Radler-01 (13. August 2013)

so -jetzt kann ich auch so langsam wieder zum PC krabbeln 

es war wieder mal ein schönes Rennen mit perfektem Wetter - und entgegen meinen ersten Befürchtungen nach Info´s aus einschlägiger Quelle doch erfreulich mehr Teilnehmer als gedacht 

Dann nächstes Jahr wieder !



lomo schrieb:


> Und immer schön grüßen, gell!


 
Habsch gemacht - nur der Herr Kelme ist "ein bissl neben runtergefallen": auf dem Hinweg waren es zu viele und zurück zu war´s schnell .
deswegen nochmal hier: Herr Kelme >>  
Und noch:  Danke an die GBB für die überregionale Hilfe


----------



## Kelme (13. August 2013)

Bei der Einfahrt in die Stadt habe ich dich registriert. Du warst aber zu schnell, um dich noch mit der Trillerpfeife zu beschallen. Im großen Pulk beim Start habe ich manchen übersehen. Uno war noch am Winken und Rufen (auf dem Rückweg sattellos auch  ).


----------



## martinos (13. August 2013)

das war doch mal wieder ein Traum, oder? 

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich es von Jahr zu Jahr auffälliger finde, wie wenig die Leute die Trails genießen - vielleicht liegts aber auch nur daran, dass ich die Trails immer mehr genieße. Scheinbar sind wirklich gefühlte 90% ziemliche Fahrtechniklegastheniker, die es auf den Transferstrecken brennen lassen ohne Ende. Sobald aber ein Trail, ein Absatz, Wurzel oder ne Spitzkehre kommt sind die total überfordert. Irgendwie passt das nicht zu Neustadt, denn diesen Marathon kann man aus meiner Sicht nur genießen, wenn man Spaß an technischen Trails hat.

Ich hab mich fast totgelacht, als ein Mädel hinter mir meine Entzückensschreie erwiderte, als ich mal wieder einen diesen total fluffigen Trails runtergejagt bin. 

Außerdem entschuldige ich mich in aller Form bei den Runterschiebe-Bikern, die erschrocken zur Seite gewichen sind, als ich mit lautem Spaß-Gebrüll bei der Wolfsburg runtergedüst bin (haben mich bei der folgenden Waldweg-Ballerei eh alle wieder überholt).

Danke auch an das Motorrad mit der Aufschrift "Schluss Langstrecke", das mich bei KM 40 fast in den Wald abgedrängt hat und mich dann zum Dank via Hinterrad-Beschleunigungs-Sandschleuder beschossen hat.

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder, oder?


----------



## piffpaffpuff (13. August 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Scheinbar sind wirklich gefühlte 90% ziemliche Fahrtechniklegastheniker, die es auf den Transferstrecken brennen lassen ohne Ende. Sobald aber ein Trail, ein Absatz, Wurzel oder ne Spitzkehre kommt sind die total überfordert. Irgendwie passt das nicht zu Neustadt, denn diesen Marathon kann man aus meiner Sicht nur genießen, wenn man Spaß an technischen Trails hat.quote]
> 
> ...ich gehöre sonst auch zu denen die nicht absteigen, Spitzkehre kann ich nicht aber sonst geht es ganz zügig in den Stein.-oder Wurzelpassagen, Bergauf und Bergab. Während dem Marathon allerdings geht mir Ankommen vor Sturz, bei Puls bis Oberkante mit Rennfieber hat das schon so seine Tücken. Im Training oder auf Tour riskier ich schon mal mehr...aber stimmt schon, manche steigen einfach zu früh ab
> 
> Grüße, Claus


----------



## eMKai (13. August 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eMKai (13. August 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> ...




Du sprichst aus, was ich mir nicht traue... Auch ich bin den ein oder  anderen Trail schiebenden Bikern hinterher gefahren und habe in mich  hinein geflucht... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Vor allem sind die Trails für den fahrtechnisch normalen Biker absolut kein Problem gewesen... Schade. 
Oft denke ich mir, mehr schein als sein: Das Bike für 5000,- aber wehe da kommt Dreck oder ein Kratzer dran.

Da bin ich doch stolz auf mein 1000-EURO-Hardtail, fährt treu und zuverlässig hoch und auch wieder runter


----------



## martinos (13. August 2013)

eMKai schrieb:


> Du sprichst aus, was ich mir nicht traue... Auch ich bin den ein oder  anderen Trail schiebenden Bikern hinterher gefahren und habe in mich  hinein geflucht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich möchte das fahrtechnische Vermögen der Teilnehmer nicht werten. Sicherlich fährt jeder genau so wie er es für richtig hält und nicht jeder hat überhaupt die Lust dazu, so eine Passage wie die Wolfsburg mehr oder weniger elegant runterzubrettern. 

Die Spitzkehren sind nicht ohne und da geb ich "piffpaffpuff" ausnahmslos recht - Sicherheit geht vor! Aber das Gimmeldinger Tal, die eine Stelle mit den vielen Stufen (ca. KM 18) und die Wolfsburg sind schon tricky - und auch die "normalen" Trails sind für den normalbegabten Mittelgebirgstouren unter Streß sicherlich ne Herausforderung.

Wenn ich andere überholt habe, dann zumeist entweder bergab oder nach schwierigen Trails (bergab oder begauf) - da hat man schon gemerkt, dass neben der Kondition auch andere Aspekte mitspielen.

Ich überleg gerade, nächstes Jahr ein Fahrtechnikcamp in der Pfalz anzubieten und dabei einen Tag speziell für die Neustadtmarathon-spezifischen Schlüsselstellen auszuarbeiten - das könnte ne Marktlücke sein


----------



## piffpaffpuff (13. August 2013)

umsetzen in Spitzkehren, ich bin dabei


----------



## Benji (13. August 2013)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein tolles Rennen war es, einen ausführlichen Bericht gibt es wie immer hier:
> 
> ...



die rapiro jungs hab ich auch paar mal erwischt.

https://plus.google.com/photos/107607009022614563497/albums/5911129609477163601?banner=pwa

schöner bericht alex!

b


----------



## alex80 (13. August 2013)

Benji schrieb:


> die rapiro jungs hab ich auch paar mal erwischt.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/107607009022614563497/albums/5911129609477163601?banner=pwa
> 
> ...



Danke!

Besten Dank für den Fotoservice!


----------



## BenniG. (13. August 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Wenn ich andere überholt habe, dann zumeist entweder bergab oder nach schwierigen Trails (bergab oder begauf) - da hat man schon gemerkt, dass neben der Kondition auch andere Aspekte mitspielen.


Dito.
Mit meinem Enduro-Gerät kackt man auf Waldwegen brutal ab, wenn es um Geschwindigkeit geht, zudem war meine Kondition (dieses Jahr) auch schonmal besser 
Ich glaub auf dem Stück Richtung Wolfsburg hatten die Zuschauer/Streckenposten Angst um mich, hab nur ein "Vorsicht! Langsamer" gehört.  
(Ich kenn die Stelle und weiß was mich da erwartet..)



martinos schrieb:


> Ich überleg gerade, nächstes Jahr ein Fahrtechnikcamp in der Pfalz anzubieten und dabei einen Tag speziell für die Neustadtmarathon-spezifischen Schlüsselstellen auszuarbeiten - das könnte ne Marktlücke sein


Für nächstes Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen das ganze mit einem Hartail von einem Bekannten und ohne Rucksack zu fahren, da wär ein HT-Fahrtechnik-Training genau richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (13. August 2013)

Ich hatte HT und Fully dabei und hab mich erst kurz vorher für das Hardtail entschieden. Habe lange mit mir und dem Pfälzerwald gehadert und Spaß gegen Gesamt-Geschwindigkeit abgewägt. 

Nachdem ich an den Vortagen genug Trails mit dem Fully hatte, musste also das Hardtail herhalten - 100 mm vorne ist schon was anderes, als mit 150/140 mm und abgesenkter Stütze :-(

Meine Frau saß mit Kindern an den Wolfsburg und ich musste mir nach dem Rennen ähnliche Kommentare meiner besorgten Frau anhören - die werde ich dieses Wochenende erst mal in Livigno zerstreuen müssen


----------



## aka (14. August 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> ...für den normalbegabten Mittelgebirgstouren ...


Merkwuerdige Klassifizierung, auch im Mittelgebirge gibt es knifflige Trails ;-)
Aber das schoene an der Fahrtechnik ist ja dass man das gut ueben kann. Obs dafür gleich einen Fahrtechnikkurs braucht


----------



## Haardt (14. August 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Ich überleg gerade, nächstes Jahr ein Fahrtechnikcamp in der Pfalz anzubieten und dabei einen Tag speziell für die Neustadtmarathon-spezifischen Schlüsselstellen auszuarbeiten - das könnte ne Marktlücke sein



Wenn 

die Inhalte
Termin (warum nicht noch dieses Jahr?)
der Ort (wie wär`s am Haardter Sportplatz? das ist gleich die XC-Strecke nebenan)
der Preis
stimmen, dann bin ich dabei!

Also, mach mal nen konkreten Vorschlag!

Generell muss ich aber mal sagen, dass dieses Rumgejammer der schnellen Downhiller - forenübergreifend - einfach nur anödet! Als Querseinsteiger aus der Rennradszene bin auch ich nicht der schnellste bergab - auch wenn sich das bereits gebessert hat. Aber die, die ich bergab möglicherweise ein paar Sekunden koste, die kosten mich bergauf meist weitaus mehr Sekunden, weil ich auf den Singletrails an ihnen nicht vorbeikomme. Etwas gegenseitiges Verständnis und weniger Hochmut würde so macnhem ganz gut zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## martinos (14. August 2013)

Haardt schrieb:


> Wenn
> 
> die Inhalte
> Termin (warum nicht noch dieses Jahr?)
> ...


 
Haardt:

ich komm nicht aus der Ecke, deshalb kann ich leider nicht ständig spontan mal in die Pfalz fahren - wenn dann werde ich das nächstes Frühjahr als 3-4-Tagescamp mit Fahrtechnik und Touren anbieten und hier im Forum nochmals Bescheid geben.

Aber ich geb dir vollkommen recht, dass die paar Sekunden runter oftmals hochwärts wieder vernichtet werden bzw. dort andere "behindert" werden, wenn man den Dampf nicht hat oder mit falschem Gang einsteigt. 

Speziell in Neustadt ist es ja eh so, dass man auf den meisten Trails (hoch wie runter) kaum überholen kann, ohne sich selbst, sein Schaltwerk und den Überholenden ernsthaft zu gefährden. Ich hab meistens auf den Trails hochwärts erst mal nen Gang runtergeschalten, weil man i.d.R. recht schnell auffährt und nicht agieren kann, wenn man hinter den anderen feststeckt. Das tut dem Puls eh ungemein gut

Insgesamt finde ich aber die Neustädter Marathonis relativ entspannt im Vergleich zu anderen Marathons, bei denen im Hauptfeld wirklich das Messer ausgepackt wird, obwohl es um die goldene Banane geht.


----------



## rokl58 (15. August 2013)

Ca 1 km nach der Abfahrt Wolfsburg wurde man scharf links einen ''Abgrund" runter geschickt; ca 5-10 m lang, voll mit dicken Steinen/Felsen und Sand; sehr steil; danach eine Hahrnadelkurve nach rechts auch uebersaeht mit Felsbrocken und ca 15 m danach eine Hahrnadelkurve nach links, weniger Steine, jedoch sehr eng.

Mich wuerde interessieren ob es Fahrer gibt, die diesen "Abgrund" mit danach folgender Hahrnadelkurve fahren ohne abzusteigen oder aus den Pedalen zu gehen??? 

Der "Abgrund" war samstags zum Training noch nicht freigegeben.


----------



## BenniG. (15. August 2013)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Mich wuerde interessieren ob es Fahrer gibt, die diesen "Abgrund" mit danach folgender Hahrnadelkurve fahren ohne abzusteigen oder aus den Pedalen zu gehen???




Also ich bin alles gefahren, aber halt mit so einem Bike:





Welche Stelle meinst du genau? Nach der Wolfsburg gings doch nur noch recht flach weiter?!

Ich erinnere mich an eine Stelle, wo es vom Forstweg auf einen Trail ging nach links. Der Einstieg war sehr ausgefahren, wenn man die Kurve weit genommen hat, ging es aber. Anschließend direkt eine enge Rechtskurve.


----------



## Kelme (15. August 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> ...
> Insgesamt finde ich aber die Neustädter Marathonis relativ entspannt im Vergleich zu anderen Marathons, bei denen im Hauptfeld wirklich das Messer ausgepackt wird, obwohl es um die goldene Banane geht.


Ich war am Sonntag Streckenposten (3) so 500 Meter nach dem Start. Klar, da will jeder seine Position im Peleton finden. Ging schon gut zur Sache und wenn es in Neustadt "entspannt" zugeht, will ich die anderen Rennen gar nicht sehen. Ich finde es nur komisch, wenn dir nach 500 gefahrenen Metern schon der erste Fahrer sein ausgelutschtes Geltütchen vor die Füße schmeisst und in vorderster Linie beim Start der Mittelstrecke ein Fahrer zwei Tampons in der Nase hat


----------



## rokl58 (15. August 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Also ich bin alles gefahren, aber halt mit so einem Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach der Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg ging es erst in einen flachen Trail, danach Forstweg leicht bergauf ueber eine Kuppe und danach links halten und leicht bergab. Ca. 200 m danach stand ein Streckenposten und ging es scharf links den Abgrund runter. Denselben Streckenposten hat man davor von der anderen Seite passiert, im Anstieg ca 1-2 km vor der Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg.


----------



## martinos (15. August 2013)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Ca 1 km nach der Abfahrt Wolfsburg wurde man scharf links einen ''Abgrund" runter geschickt; ca 5-10 m lang, voll mit dicken Steinen/Felsen und Sand; sehr steil; danach eine Hahrnadelkurve nach rechts auch uebersaeht mit Felsbrocken und ca 15 m danach eine Hahrnadelkurve nach links, weniger Steine, jedoch sehr eng.
> 
> Mich wuerde interessieren ob es Fahrer gibt, die diesen "Abgrund" mit danach folgender Hahrnadelkurve fahren ohne abzusteigen oder aus den Pedalen zu gehen???
> 
> Der "Abgrund" war samstags zum Training noch nicht freigegeben.


 
... das ist die Stelle an der man zweimal vorbeikommt (auf dem Streckenplan http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/html/Streckenplan2012web.pdf dürfte  das bei der "30" sein. Erst kommt man vom Waldweg und muss dann links hoch auf einen Trail hochschieben (oder fahren, aber das ist echt heavy), dann kommt man zur Wolfsburg und auf dem Rückweg geht's an der gleichen Stelle (von der Wolfsburg kommend) links runter. Ich hab auch einen Fahrer gesehen, der dort runterfuhr - ob er die erste Spitzkehre geschafft hat weiß ich nicht. 

Dadurch dass es extrem sandig in Kombi mit fiesen großen Steinen und der sauschwierigen Rechtsspitzkehre ist, glaube ich dass zumindest der Einstieg nur für ganz wenige Fahrer vollständig fahrbar ist.


----------



## BenniG. (15. August 2013)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Denselben Streckenposten hat man davor von der anderen Seite passiert, im Anstieg ca 1-2 km vor der Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg.


Ah richtig, hatte ich verdrängt, dass kurz vor der Wolfsburg nochmal nach rechts geleitet wurde, ich fahr da sonst immer geradeaus.

Ja, dann weiß ich die Stelle. Ging mit abgesenktem Sattel und glücklicherweise der richtigen Linienwahl.



Kelme schrieb:


> in vorderster Linie beim Start der Mittelstrecke ein Fahrer zwei Tampons in der Nase hat


Den hatte ich auch gesehen, der ist vor dem Start schon so rumgelaufen. Ich nehm mal an, dass irgendwas mit der Nase nicht in Ordnung war?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (15. August 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Den hatte ich auch gesehen, der ist vor dem Start schon so rumgelaufen. Ich nehm mal an, dass irgendwas mit der Nase nicht in Ordnung war?!


Dann soll er weniger Blutverdünner einwerfen


----------



## unocz (15. August 2013)

Die stelle die ihr meint, da hab ich meinen sattel verloren (2te spitzkehre)
Ich war eigentlich schon rum, da ist dann das vorderrad doch noch weggerutscht naja und der felsen links hat dann den rest erledigt


----------



## martinos (15. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag Streckenposten (3) so 500 Meter nach dem Start. Klar, da will jeder seine Position im Peleton finden. Ging schon gut zur Sache und wenn es in Neustadt "entspannt" zugeht, will ich die anderen Rennen gar nicht sehen. Ich finde es nur komisch, wenn dir nach 500 gefahrenen Metern schon der erste Fahrer sein ausgelutschtes Geltütchen vor die Füße schmeisst und in vorderster Linie beim Start der Mittelstrecke ein Fahrer zwei Tampons in der Nase hat


 
die ersten Kilometer gelten nicht. Da ist bei manchen so viel Adrenalin im Spiel, dass die eigentlich aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden müssten.


----------



## peacher (15. August 2013)

Haardt schrieb:


> Wenn
> 
> die Inhalte
> Termin (warum nicht noch dieses Jahr?)
> ...




Fahrtechniktraining ist immer eine gute Sache.

Und ja, mir gehen die Fahrtechniküberfliegerichfahrüberallrunter-Experten auch tierisch auf die Nerven. Genauso wie nicht alle bergab gleich schnell sein können, gibt es auch bergauf deutliche Leistungsunterschiede. Da haben einige Bergabspezialisten noch jede Menge Potenzial . Komischerweise beschwert sich aber hier kaum jemand. Woran das wohl liegt


----------



## Fischkopp (15. August 2013)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Ca 1 km nach der Abfahrt Wolfsburg wurde man scharf links einen ''Abgrund" runter geschickt; ca 5-10 m lang, voll mit dicken Steinen/Felsen und Sand; sehr steil; danach eine Hahrnadelkurve nach rechts auch uebersaeht mit Felsbrocken und ca 15 m danach eine Hahrnadelkurve nach links, weniger Steine, jedoch sehr eng.
> 
> Mich wuerde interessieren ob es Fahrer gibt, die diesen "Abgrund" mit danach folgender Hahrnadelkurve fahren ohne abzusteigen oder aus den Pedalen zu gehen???


 Ja, gibt es 

Mit sauberer Linienwahl und Bremstechnik (insbesondere am Vorderrad) kommt man da schon ziemlich gut durch, wer zusätzlich noch ein wenig Übung mit Spitzkehren hat und das Hinterrad umsetzen kann hat es noch leichter.

Im Rennen muß man dazu natürlich noch das Glück haben, daß dort gerade niemand zu Fuß unterwegs ist, bzw. das derjenige Platz macht - also das gleiche Problem wie bei der Steinpassage oben an der Wolfsburg. Ich hatte dieses Jahr zweimal Glück


----------



## Haardt (15. August 2013)

Ganz klare Sache: diese Einfahrt, und ebenso die Abfahrt ins Gimmeldinger Tal und die zur Wolfsburg müssten dringend mal asphaltiert werden ...


----------



## Kelme (16. August 2013)

Klicklaminat


----------



## Radler-01 (16. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Klicklaminat


 
oder flächenvariablen Rennstrecken-Rollasphalt mit integrierten Curbs 

wie vorm Streckenteiler beim GB11


----------

